# New 2005 Poulan 25cc Engine



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Looks like Poulan has come out with a new 25cc engine for 2005. Not sure if it is any better then the older style engines as the couple we have seen so far have been to repair recoils (rope breaks). Both the Weedeater and Craftsman brands have the same cases.... just different colors.

Attached are a couple photos.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

doesn't look badly designed.... my old ones still kicking, when it dies, i might pick one of those up for fun.


----------



## padredecinco1 (Jul 16, 2005)

anyone have the spark plug gap for Weedeater SST25 (25cc)

Thank you Bug Man


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

should be .25 i beleive for it


----------



## jumble (Apr 24, 2009)

have a poulan weedeater sst25. the engine starts but will not stay running. It sounds as if it is being choked when the trigger is pulled.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Clean and/or rebuild the carb, then adjust it.


----------



## jumble (Apr 24, 2009)

Hankster
How do you adjust the carb. I have found only one screw and that just is the idle adj. Is that the only adjustment?


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

without mixture screws the adjustment is with the meter lever. if you do not have a gauge for the make of carb you are working on i can not recomend that you try this. normally the lever is ok. but sometimes it can get worn. if you take the carb apart look at the lever and see if it looks worn. it should look nice and shiney. if not then you might want to find a rebuild kit for that make and model of carb. if in doubt take the entire carb to the shop of choice to get the right one. if you feel you must do it yourself be careful of the spring under the lever. most kits do NOT include that spring. 
good luck on that.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

These engines have carbs with both high and low adjustment screws. A special tool is needed to adjust it. The 4th picture in the first post shows the adjustment screws just below the idle adjustment.


----------



## pscheidecker (Jul 11, 2009)

padredecinco1 said:


> anyone have the spark plug gap for Weedeater SST25 (25cc)
> 
> Thank you Bug Man


Its actually 0.025 inch or 0.6mm


----------



## Rebecca (Jul 11, 2009)

*2 cycle engine 21cc poulan weedeater*

I got a poulan weedeater I bought back in 2002 I think, lines were totally gone...bought new lines and repalced them and still won't start, I found a cylinder about and inch and half long inside the gas tank...I figured that was a filter of some type but not sure if it is air or gas, when I tried to prime gas for start the bulb would go in and I'd have to play with it to get it to inflat again and it isn't pulling the gas up, what am I doing wrong? I'm just a beginner so don't get to technical...I think I fixed my blower only thing I couldn't find was the bulb they were out of stock at the sears outlet and home depot don't carry anything like that..I'm sick of repairmen and the high prices they charge us women for the work so I'm doing my own repairs now...and I got tools...LOL


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> I got a poulan weedeater I bought back in 2002 I think, lines were totally gone...bought new lines and repalced them and still won't start, I found a cylinder about and inch and half long inside the gas tank...I figured that was a filter of some type but not sure if it is air or gas, when I tried to prime gas for start the bulb would go in and I'd have to play with it to get it to inflat again and it isn't pulling the gas up, what am I doing wrong? I'm just a beginner so don't get to technical...I think I fixed my blower only thing I couldn't find was the bulb they were out of stock at the sears outlet and home depot don't carry anything like that..I'm sick of repairmen and the high prices they charge us women for the work so I'm doing my own repairs now...and I got tools...LOL


The cylinder looking thing is a fuel filter and is attached to the end of the line that goes to the carburetor from the tank. A plugged fuel filter or a dirty carburetor can cause the issue with the primer you describe.

By the way, I am a repairman, and I charge men the same amount I charge women... I don't discriminate!

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------

